#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Випассана vs Анапанасати в чём разница?

## Eugeny

Чем различаются эти 2 метода.Анапанасати это наблюдение за дыханием(тот же дзадзэн). Про випассану в интернете написано,что это тоже наблюдение за дыханием.

----------


## Zom

Это вопрос из серии - в чём разница между квадратным и красным. 

Анапанасати - это метод, включающий в себя аспект випассаны.
Не бывает випассаны "самой по себе".

(если конечно не понимать под этим словом некие нью-эйдж методики, которые ныне столь популярны среди буддистов и не-буддистов)

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Eugeny (24.05.2012), Ittosai (24.05.2012), Велеслав (25.05.2012), До (24.05.2012), Маркион (25.05.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Анапанасати - это осознанное дыхание, а випассана - проникновение в суть явлений, видение как-есть. Випассана может быть достигнута на основе саматхи, а саматха в свою очередь может опираться на анапанасати.

----------

Alexey Elkin (25.05.2012), Bob (25.05.2012), Eugeny (24.05.2012), Lena Pinchevskaya (29.05.2012), Volkoff (25.05.2012), Андрей Рэй (19.12.2016), Велеслав (25.05.2012), Маркион (25.05.2012), Сауди (24.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Это вопрос из серии - в чём разница между квадратным и красным. 
> 
> Анапанасати - это метод, включающий в себя аспект випассаны.
> Не бывает випассаны "самой по себе".
> 
> (если конечно не понимать под этим словом некие нью-эйдж методики, которые ныне столь популярны среди буддистов и не-буддистов)


Ясно,а то просто везде кричат курсы випассаны,Гоенка и.т.п. А я не пойму.

----------


## Eugeny

> Анапанасати - это осознанное дыхание, а випассана - проникновение в суть явлений, видение как-есть. Випассана может быть достигнута на основе саматхи, а саматха в свою очередь может опираться на анапанасати.


То есть что бы достигнуть саматху нужно практиковать анапанасати,что бы достигнуть випассану нужно практиковать саматху?

----------


## Eugeny

И ещё когда в Москве жил,один знакомый рассказывал,что на курсах випассаны там была такая практика ногу с полным вниманием передвигали,пальцы на ноге с полным вниманием двигали.Что это за метод интересно?

----------


## Zom

> Ясно,а то просто везде кричат курсы випассаны,Гоенка и.т.п. А я не пойму.





> И ещё когда в Москве жил,один знакомый рассказывал,что на курсах випассаны там была такая практика ногу с полным вниманием передвигали,пальцы на ноге с полным вниманием двигали.Что это за метод интересно?


Этим словом нынче не совсем корректно обозначают (чаще всего даже лишь частично, а не полностью) практику осознанности - сатипаттхану (7-ой фактор Благородного Восьмеричного Пути). Випассаны как таковой здесь нет на самом деле (или же её очень мало). Но есть сатипаттхана - направление внимания/осознанности на одну из четырёх сатипаттхан. На разных курсах несколько по-разному этому учат - но почти везде - учат очень узко и (в целом, утрируя) вне рамок Пути, упирая на голую психотехнику. Такой подход никаких существенных результатов в практике, конечно же, не принесёт.

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Kit (24.05.2012), Велеслав (25.05.2012), Маркион (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Этим словом нынче не совсем корректно обозначают (чаще всего даже лишь частично, а не полностью) практику осознанности - сатипаттхану (7-ой фактор Благородного Восьмеричного Пути). Випассаны как таковой здесь нет на самом деле (или же её очень мало). Но есть сатипаттхана - направление внимания/осознанности на одну из четырёх сатипаттхан. На разных курсах несколько по-разному этому учат - но почти везде - учат очень узко и (в целом, утрируя) вне рамок Пути, упирая на голую психотехнику. Такой подход никаких существенных результатов в практике, конечно же, не принесёт.


А как практикуется сатипаттхана?В ней тоже нужно сидеть или как то по другому?Внимание на ногах как то?Или и на руках тоже?Или в ходьбе практикуется?

----------


## Zom

> А как практикуется сатипаттхана?В ней тоже нужно сидеть или как то по другому?Внимание на ногах как то?Или и на руках тоже?Или в ходьбе практикуется?


В ней можно сидеть, стоять, лежать или идти. Суть в том, что осознаётся всё, что происходит в теле и уме. Замечаются нюансы, выявляются взаимосвязи, реакции, закономерности; обнаруживаются помехи и загрязнения, и при обнаружении умелым образом устраняются; обнаруживаются полезные качества и развиваются и поддерживаются.

Практиковаться это (по возможности и до хотя бы какой-то степени) должно непрерывно, везде и всюду, в реальной жизни, в повседневности. На ретрите (или формальной медитации дома) можно усилить эту осознанность - поскольку когда есть больше успокоения, меньше отвлечения и больше решимости уделить этому всему внимания - то и практика будет более глубокой. Однако, без развития этой практики в повседневности, равно как и без развития остальных факторов пути (особенно - правильного понимания, т.е. 1 фактора), никаких толковых результатов от ретритов не получить - ибо будешь сидеть и тупить, или же вообще будешь заниматься какой-нить ерундой, а не медитировать правильным образом. А потом может вообще надоест и забросишь навсегда.

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Eugeny (25.05.2012), Kit (24.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Велеслав (25.05.2012), Нея (26.05.2012), Сауди (24.05.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> То есть что бы достигнуть саматху нужно практиковать анапанасати,что бы достигнуть випассану нужно практиковать саматху?


Не буду переходить в вашу систему координат, еще раз поясню как с моей точки зрения правильно. Анапанасати - это метод достижения результата (саматхи, успокоения и сосредоточения ума), далее методика меняется и не имеет собственного названия и может отличаться от школы к школе. Как результат этой методики достигается проникновение (випассана). Все это в комплексе не совсем корректно называется Випассана, курсы Випассаны. Существуют разные точки зрения на подобный подход, один из них то, что Випассана как краткий ретрит - это слишком упрощенная Дхамма. С другой стороны она дает почувствовать практический вкус Дхаммы, что само по себе очень ценно. Поэтому данная методика успешно преподается опытными монахами в ретритных центрах Юго-Восточной Азии.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Volkoff (25.05.2012), Велеслав (25.05.2012), Маркион (27.05.2012), Нея (26.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ясно,а то просто везде кричат курсы випассаны,Гоенка и.т.п. А я не пойму.


Лучше Восьмеричный Путь, а не одноричный.




> Чем различаются эти 2 метода.Анапанасати это наблюдение за дыханием(тот же дзадзэн). Про випассану в интернете написано,что это тоже наблюдение за дыханием.


Если коротко, то если берёте дыхание в качестве *объекта сосредоточения*, можно заниматься саматхой (входит в 40 объектов для концентрации)
Если берёте тоже дыхание в качестве *объекта рассмотрения*, можно заниматься сатипаттханой. (входит в сатипаттхана сутту)

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Велеслав (25.05.2012), Маркион (27.05.2012), Нея (26.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если коротко, то если берёте дыхание в качестве объекта сосредоточения, можно заниматься саматхой (входит в 40 объектов для концентрации)
> Если берёте тоже дыхание в качестве объекта рассмотрения, можно заниматься сатипаттханой. (входит в сатипаттхана сутту)


Это если брать трактовку Висуддхимагги. А по суттам иная картина выходит. Вот такая: бхавана (медитация) в суттах состоит НЕ из самадхи-випассаны, но из саматхи-випассаны. Саматха не есть Самадхи - это разные вещи. Саматха, как я понимаю, относится к таким факторам просветления как 1) успокоение 2) сосредоточение 3) невозмутимость. Особенно - к первому из них - успокоению. Это своего рода "элемент покоя и умиротворения". Противовес возбужденности ума. Самадхи же канонически в некоторых вариантах определяется как (внимание!) сатипаттхана. В суттах объектами самадхи являются 4 сатипаттханы - тело, чувства, ум, феномены. В МН 43 группа "самадхи" в троичном делении на нравственность-сосредоточение-мудрость более широко объясняется как 6-7-8 фактор Пути. Таким образом, Самадхи и Сатипаттхана - это синонимы. Просто Сатипаттхана - более узкое деление Самадхи. Випассаны как отдельного элемента вообще нет в Пути, потому что випассана - это часть самадхи. Тут такой вопрос может появиться - почему тогда Самадхи часто ещё определяется как 4 джханы? (8 фактор непосредственно). Ответ простой - потому что развитая сатипаттхана ведёт к 4 джханам (об этом тоже много сутт есть в СН) - то есть 4 джханы - это своего рода важный и почти кульминационный этап практики сатипаттханы. А "почти" - потому что после джхан идёт внутре/после джхановая сатипаттхана на совершенно ином уровне, что позволяет быстро достичь ниббаны. 

Поэтому деление на "сосредоточение и прозрение" ошибочно. Есть деление "успокоение и прозрение", а это уже совсем иное. Если акцент на успокоении - то развиваются 3 последних фактора просветления. Если акцент на прозрении - то первые 3. А самый первый фактор просветления (сати), по словам Будды, важен всегда - то есть на какую бы из этих аспектов ударение не ставилось бы.

Насчёт объекта - дыхание (или иной любой объект медитации) сам по себе не нужен. Он является лишь привязкой для ума - неким столбом или опорой, благодаря чему можно утвердить ум в настоящем моменте. То есть, если ты не витаешь в прошлом и будущем, то ты видишь дыхание. Если ты его не видишь - значит ум блуждает. Если блуждает - значит наличествует помеха/помехи. А раз наличествуют, значит их можно обнаружить и устранить после обнаружения. Вот какова польза удержания ума на дыхании. И ещё так - если ты мутно осознаёшь дыхание - значит наличествуют помехи. Если ты чётко дыхание видишь - значит помехи слабы и хорошо устранены. То есть в медитации важен не сам факт голого удержания ума на дыхании - а чёткое понимание того, что происходит с умом вообще. Нет никакого толку от того, что ты сможешь удержать внимание на дыхании в течение длительного времени. Цель - устранить помехи и сделать ум чистым. Именно это ведёт к джхане, а не гипнотизирование предмета медитации.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Ittosai (25.05.2012), Kit (25.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Байраги (11.08.2012), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Нея (26.05.2012), Сергей Ч (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Лучше Восьмеричный Путь, а не одноричный.
> 
> 
> Если коротко, то если берёте дыхание в качестве *объекта сосредоточения*, можно заниматься саматхой (входит в 40 объектов для концентрации)
> Если берёте тоже дыхание в качестве *объекта рассмотрения*, можно заниматься сатипаттханой. (входит в сатипаттхана сутту)


А чем отличается объект сосредоточения,от объекта рассмотрения?

----------


## Топпер

> Это если брать трактовку Висуддхимагги. А по суттам иная картина выходит.


Висудхимаггу пока никто не отменял.



> Вот такая: бхавана (медитация) в суттах состоит НЕ из самадхи-випассаны, но из саматхи-випассаны. Саматха не есть Самадхи - это разные вещи. Саматха, как я понимаю, относится к таким факторам просветления как 1) успокоение 2) сосредоточение 3) невозмутимость. Особенно - к первому из них - успокоению.


Да, конечно. Саматха - это успокоение. Но без саматхи нет самадхи.



> Это своего рода "элемент покоя и умиротворения". Противовес возбужденности ума. Самадхи же канонически в некоторых вариантах определяется как (внимание!) сатипаттхана. В суттах объектами самадхи являются 4 сатипаттханы - тело, чувства, ум, феномены. В МН 43 группа "самадхи" в троичном делении на нравственность-сосредоточение-мудрость более широко объясняется как 6-7-8 фактор Пути. Таким образом, Самадхи и Сатипаттхана - это синонимы. Просто Сатипаттхана - более узкое деление Самадхи. Випассаны как отдельного элемента вообще нет в Пути, потому что випассана - это часть самадхи.


Как нет? А что такое Самма сати, по-твоему? И как заниматься випассаной во время джхан? Я не совсем представляю себе это.



> Тут такой вопрос может появиться - почему тогда Самадхи часто ещё определяется как 4 джханы? (8 фактор непосредственно). Ответ простой - потому что развитая сатипаттхана ведёт к 4 джханам (об этом тоже много сутт есть в СН) - то есть 4 джханы - это своего рода важный и почти кульминационный этап практики сатипаттханы. А "почти" - потому что после джхан идёт внутре/после джхановая сатипаттхана на совершенно ином уровне, что позволяет быстро достичь ниббаны.


Ну, вот сам же и пишешь, что после джхан идёт сатипаттхана.



> Поэтому деление на "сосредоточение и прозрение" ошибочно. Есть деление "успокоение и прозрение", а это уже совсем иное.


В Восьмеричном Пути два пункта  "Самма самадхи" и "Самма сати".  Не успокоение и прозрение, а именно сосредоточение и прозрение.



> Насчёт объекта - дыхание (или иной любой объект медитации) сам по себе не нужен. Он является лишь привязкой для ума - неким столбом или опорой, благодаря чему можно утвердить ум в настоящем моменте. То есть, если ты не витаешь в прошлом и будущем, то ты видишь дыхание. Если ты его не видишь - значит ум блуждает. Если блуждает - значит наличествует помеха/помехи. А раз наличествуют, значит их можно обнаружить и устранить после обнаружения. Вот какова польза удержания ума на дыхании. И ещё так - если ты мутно осознаёшь дыхание - значит наличествуют помехи. Если ты чётко дыхание видишь - значит помехи слабы и хорошо устранены. То есть в медитации важен не сам факт голого удержания ума на дыхании - а чёткое понимание того, что происходит с умом вообще. Нет никакого толку от того, что ты сможешь удержать внимание на дыхании в течение длительного времени. Цель - устранить помехи и сделать ум чистым. Именно это ведёт к джхане, а не гипнотизирование предмета медитации.


Естественно не сам объект ведёт. Но без него до джхан дойти сложно, если вообще возможно. Уму на чём-либо нужно концентрироваться.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Нея (26.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А чем отличается объект сосредоточения,от объекта рассмотрения?


Насколько я понимаю (а Зом, например со мной не согласен), при сосредоточении происходит объединение ума с объектом концентрации. С помощью этого объекта подавляются пять помех и развиваются пять факторов джхан. 
При рассмотрении более важным становится осознанность и различение процессов (в теле, ощущениях, уме, факторах).

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Kittisaro (25.05.2012), Нея (26.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Насколько я понял,некоторые учителя разработали целые системы практики Сатипаттханы,то есть один промежуток времени наблюдать(различать) одни процессы,далее другие,далее в движении тоже самое.
Сатипаттхана(прозрение)Анапанасати(сосредоточение)-и как бы это 2 главных практики?

----------


## Топпер

> Сатипаттхана(прозрение)Анапанасати(сосредоточение)-и как бы это 2 главных практики?


Анапанасати входит в Сатипаттхана сутту в качестве опоры.
Касаемо главных практик, сейчас по-моему применяют анапанасати, ходьбу, общую осознанность,  метту в качестве наиболее распространённых практик.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Сергей Ч (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Анапанасати входит в Сатипаттхана сутту в качестве опоры.
> Касаемо главных практик, сейчас по-моему применяют анапанасати, ходьбу, общую осознанность,  метту в качестве наиболее распространённых практик.


А общая осознанность как практикуется?

----------


## Топпер

> А общая осознанность как практикуется?


Вот, как в сутте сказано.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Kit (25.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Насколько я понимаю (а Зом, например со мной не согласен), при сосредоточении происходит объединение ума с объектом концентрации. С помощью этого объекта подавляются пять помех и развиваются пять факторов джхан.


Пять помех отбрасываются не с помощью гипнотизирования объекта - а с помощью осознанности, которая их замечает и правильных усилий, которые эти помехи устраняют. Объект же вторичен сам по себе - он нужен просто в качестве некоего теста, с помощью которого проверяется состояние сознания. 

Когда пять помех отброшены - вот тогда ум объединяется и сосредотачивается. Короче говоря, не помехи отбрасываются за счёт достижения однонаправленности, а наоборот - однонаправленность достигается за счёт устранения помех. Это важный момент.




> В Восьмеричном Пути два пункта "Самма самадхи" и "Самма сати". Не успокоение и прозрение, а именно сосредоточение и прозрение.


Повторюсь - Самма Сати относится к группе Самадхи в разделе "Нравственность-Сосредоточение-Мудрость". НО не к группе Паннья (куда, логично предположить, могло бы относиться прозрение). Самма Сати - это не прозрение, а именно сосредоточение; просто одна из его частей по аналогии с тем, как, например, Правильная Речь является лишь частью Нравственности. Двумя важными аспектами Самадхи являются саматха-випассана. Когда в суттах говорится об этом двояком делении, то всегда и во всех случаях идёт именно "саматха-випассана" (успокоение/анализ). Но нигде в суттах нет двоякого деления на "самадхи-випассана".

Вообще с переводом самадхи как "сосредоточение" беда. Если не вникать в тему, то создаётся ощущение, что нужно тупо уставиться на объект и тогда дальше всё чудесным образом произойдёт - а оно не так всё устроено вовсе. Возможно лучше было бы переводить самадхи как "единение" (как предлагали некоторые учителя) - поскольку тогда отпадал бы акцент гипнотизирования предмета и вставал бы вопрос: "а что такое единение и как сделать так, чтобы это единение свершилось".

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Сергей Ч (25.05.2012), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Пять помех отбрасываются не с помощью гипнотизирования объекта - а с помощью осознанности, которая их замечает и правильных усилий, которые эти помехи устраняют. Объект же вторичен сам по себе - он нужен просто в качестве некоего теста, с помощью которого проверяется состояние сознания. 
> 
> Когда пять помех отброшены - вот тогда ум объединяется и сосредотачивается. Короче говоря, не помехи отбрасываются за счёт достижения однонаправленности, а наоборот - однонаправленность достигается за счёт устранения помех. Это важный момент.


Почему гипнттизирования? О гипнозе речь не идёт. И дело не только в устранении пяти помех, но и в развитии пяти факторов джханы. Я не знаю, как без объекта развивать экаггату.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Почему гипнттизирования? О гипнозе речь не идёт.


Это я условно говорю. Просто суть - не в том, чтобы стараться всеми правдами и неправдами удерживать ум на объекте. Не в этом цель медитации.




> Я не знаю, как без объекта развивать экаггату.


А его и не надо развивать. Оно само произойдёт, когда медитация правильно развивается, а помехи устраняются.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это я условно говорю. Просто суть - не в том, чтобы стараться всеми правдами и неправдами удерживать ум на объекте. Не в этом цель медитации.


удерживать ум на объекте - это тренировка. Без неё всё-равно джхан не достичь.



> А его и не надо развивать. Оно само произойдёт, когда медитация правильно развивается, а помехи устраняются.


Я в этом не уверен.



> Когда пять помех отброшены - вот тогда ум объединяется и сосредотачивается. Короче говоря, не помехи отбрасываются за счёт достижения однонаправленности, а наоборот - однонаправленность достигается за счёт устранения помех. Это важный момент.


Помехи само собой мешают. Но я не думаю, что стоит отбросить помехи и джхана появится автоматически. В конце концов правильное усилие имеет две составляющих. Направленое на подавление и на развитие.



> Повторюсь - Самма Сати относится к группе Самадхи в разделе "Нравственность-Сосредоточение-Мудрость". НО не к группе Паннья (куда, логично предположить, могло бы относиться прозрение)


Нет. Логики в этом бы не было.



> Самма Сати - это не прозрение, а именно сосредоточение; просто одна из его частей по аналогии с тем, как, например, Правильная Речь является лишь частью Нравственности.


Сати переводится как? Осознанность, рефлексия и т.п. но никак не как сосредоточение.



> Двумя важными аспектами Самадхи являются саматха-випассана. Когда в суттах говорится об этом двояком делении, то всегда и во всех случаях идёт именно "саматха-випассана" (успокоение/анализ). Но нигде в суттах нет двоякого деления на "самадхи-випассана".


Смамадхи - это соостояние джхан. Т.е. сосредоточение.



> Возможно лучше было бы переводить самадхи как "единение" (как предлагали некоторые учителя) - поскольку тогда отпадал бы акцент гипнотизирования предмета и вставал бы вопрос: "а что такое единение и как сделать так, чтобы это единение свершилось".


Единение тоже подходит. Когда ум и объект сливаются. Это и есть экаггата. Это и приводит к джханам.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Карло (01.06.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сразу напомнила дискуссия вот эту сутту http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an4-94.htm



> Монахи, в мире есть четыре типа личностей. Какие именно четыре?
> Есть те, кто достиг успокоения ума (четасо-саматха), но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений (дхамма-випассана) с помощью высшей мудрости (адхипаннья). Есть те, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума. Есть те, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости. И есть те, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> Тот, кто достиг успокоения ума, но не достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости … с вопросом: “Как нужно рассматривать конструкции (санкхара)? Как их нужно исследовать? Как их нужно видеть-как-есть?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Конструкции нужно рассматривать таким образом … исследовать таким образом … видеть-как-есть таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> А тот, кто достиг видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, но не достиг успокоения ума, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг успокоения ума … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать (самадаха-таббам)?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> А тот, кто не достиг ни успокоения ума, ни видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, должен обратиться к тому, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости,   … с вопросом: “Как нужно стабилизировать ум (читта)? Как его нужно успокаивать? Как его нужно объединять? Как его нужно сосредоточивать? Как нужно рассматривать конструкции (санкхара)? Как их нужно исследовать? Как их нужно видеть-как-есть?” Тот должен ответить в соответствии с тем, что он увидел и пережил: “Ум нужно стабилизировать таким образом … успокаивать таким образом … объединять таким образом … сосредоточивать таким образом. Конструкции нужно рассматривать таким образом … исследовать таким образом … видеть-как-есть таким образом”. В результате (первый) достигнет и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости.
> А тот, кто достиг и успокоения ума, и видения-как-есть явлений с помощью высшей мудрости, должен только приложить усилия, чтобы еще больше упрочить эти умелые способы поведения, и прекратить влечения (асава).
> Таковы четыре типа личностей, которые есть в мире.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Zom (25.05.2012), Байраги (11.08.2012), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Вот наше интересные описания 
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/insight.htm
Прозрение


  случайный термин
русский: прозрение, випассана, практика сатипаттханы, видение как есть

английский: insight, vipassana, practise of satipatthana

пали: випассана | vipassanā

Прозрение - это развитие интуитивной мудрости (не концептуальной), практика прямого распознавания трёх истин непостоянства, безличности и страдательности в отношении всех телесных и умственных феноменов. Эта практика развивается параллельно вместе с двумя другими буддийскими практиками - нравственностью и сосредоточением. Кульминацией прозрения является получение сверхмирской мудрости, которая является причиной достижения ниббаны.

Подобное прозрение не приходит лишь за счёт интеллектуального понимания, но достигается посредством глубокого прямого медитативного наблюдения собственного тела и процессов ума. В Комментариях и Висуддхимагге приводится следующая последовательность ступеней этой практики:

1. Различение телесных процессов (рупа)
2. Различение процессов ума (нама)
3. Созерцание обоих этих процессов (намарупа)
4. Созерцание причин и условий этих процессов (рассмотрение Взаимозависимого Возникновения)
5. Созерцание трёх характеристик (непостоянства и т.д.) по отношению ко всем этим феноменам и их условиям.

В Комментариях приводятся ряд интуитивных знаний (випассана-ньяна), которые достигаются последовательно в процессе практики прозрения (См. Visuddhi VI and Vis.M. XXI).


● Нужно отметить, что уже длительное время между буддийскими учителями идут споры о том, может ли практика випассаны привести к сверхмирской мудрости без должного развития сосредоточения (джхан). Те, кто считают, что это возможно, основывают свою точку зрения на Канонических Комментариях. Противники данного утверждения отмечают, что в самом Палийском Каноне эта идея выражена крайне слабо, зато очень часто делается ударение на развитии джханы для достижения сверхмирской мудрости.

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/concentration.htm


Сосредоточение


  случайный термин
русский: сосредоточение, концентрация, самадхи, саматха

английский: concentration, samadhi, samatha

пали: самадхи | samādhi

Дословно переводится с пали как «прочно зафиксированное (умственное) состояние». Сосредоточение означает установление и удержание ума на одном объекте.

В Маджхима Никае 44 сказано: «однонастроенность ума (читтасса-экаггата), друг Висакха, называется сосредоточением».

● Сосредоточение (даже очень слабое) всегда является одной из 7 составляющих любого процесса сознания.

● Правильное Сосредоточение как 8-ой фактор Благородного Восьмеричного Пути определяется как первые 4 джханы и является одним из двух аспектов буддийской медитации. В более широком смысле это сосредоточение, являющееся частью каммически умелого (кусала) сознания. Если в текстах не упоминается, правильное это сосредоточение, или неправильное, то в таком случае всегда подразумевается первое.

● В Комментариях сосредоточение разделяется на 3 уровня глубины:

1. Предварительное сосредоточение (парикамма-самадхи), которое наличествует в самом начале практики развития сосредоточения.
2. Сосредоточение доступа (упачара-самадхи), т.е. такое, которое уже близко к достижению джханы, т.е. полной поглощённости. Сказано, что оно наступает как только появляется дублицирующий знак (нимитта).
3. Полное сосредоточение (апанна-самадхи), т.е. такое, которое наличествует во время поглощённости, джаны.

● Сосредоточение, связанное с достижением 4 моментов пути и плода (магга, пхала) называется сверхмирским (локуттара), и имеет своим объектом ниббану. Любое другое сосредоточение, даже на глубочайших стадиях медитации, является мирским (локийя).

● Развитие сосредоточения даёт четырёхкратную выгоду:

1. Достигается счастье первых 4 джхан.
2. Можно достичь сверхспособностей и сверхзнаний.
3. Можно ясно увидеть возникновение и исчезновение телесных и умственных процессов.
4. Через прямое знание возникновения и исчезновения телесных и умственных процессов можно навсегда искоренить загрязнения ума.

● Сосредоточение является одним из 7 факторов просветления, одним из 5 духовных качеств и сил.

● Сосредоточение является 3-ей ступенью Пути (помимо нравственности и мудрости) при троичном его рассмотрении.

● Нужно отметить, что уже длительное время между буддийскими учителями идут споры о том, может ли практика випассаны привести к сверхмирской мудрости без должного развития сосредоточения (джхан). Те, кто считают, что это возможно, основывают свою точку зрения на Канонических Комментариях. Противники данного утверждения отмечают, что в самом Палийском Каноне эта идея выражена крайне слабо, зато очень часто делается ударение на развитии джханы для достижения сверхмирской мудрости.

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/satipatthana.htm
Основы внимательности


  случайный термин
русский: основы внимательности, опоры внимательности, основания внимательности

английский: frames of reference, foundations of mindfulness

пали: сатипаттхана | asatipatthāna

Четыре основы внимательности - это созерцание:

- тела
- чувств
- ума
- объектов ума

Это важнейшая буддийская практика, подробное описание которой можно найти в Махасатипаттхана сутте (ДН 22). Данная практика является незаменимым элементом в буддийском пути и в Благородном Восьмеричном Пути числится в седьмом факторе (Правильная Внимательность). Практика сатипаттхан ведёт к устранению пяти умственных помех, которые мешают вхождению в джхану. Как сказано в ДН 22 - «монах пребывает в созерцании тела, чувств, ума, объектов ума, устраняя жажду и беспокойство». После достижения джханы практика сатипаттхан становится наиболее глубокой, способной привести практикующего к прямому познанию трёх характеристик тела и ума, что, в свою очередь, ведёт к освобождающему прозрению и в перспективе - достижению конечной цели буддизма - ниббаны.

1. Созерцание тела (кая-нупассана) включает в себя следующие упражнения:

- внимательность по отношению к вдохам и выдохам (анапана-сати)
- внимательность по отношению к позам тела (ирия-патха)
- рассмотрение 32 частей тела (каягата-сати, асубха)
- анализ четырёх материальных элементов тела (дхату-ваваттхана)
- кладбищенские медитации на трупах (сиватхика)

2. Созерцание чувств (ведана-нупассана) включает в себя рассмотрение всех видов телесных и умственных чувств:

- приятных телесных и умственных чувств
- неприятных телесных и умственных чувств
- ни-приятных-ни-неприятных телесных умственных чувств

3. Созерцание ума (читта-нупассана) включает в себя рассмотрение различных состояний ума:

- ума со злобой и без злобы
- ума с жаждой и без жажды
- ума с неведением и без неведения
- ума суженного или отвлечённого
- ума развитого и неразвитого
- ума ограниченного или ума непревзойдённого
- ума сосредоточенного или несосредоточенного
- ума освобождённого или неосвобождённого

4. Созерцание объектов ума (дхамма-нупассана) включает в себя рассмотрение всех видов умственных объектов:

- пяти помех (ниварана)
- пяти совокупностей (кхандха)
- двенадцати сфер органов чувств (аятана)
- пут (самйоджана)
- семь факторов просветления (боджханга)
- четыре благородные истины (сачча)

Эти четыре типа созерцаний являются разными упражнениями, однако неправильно воспринимать сатипаттханы как просто лишь набор предметов для медитации, когда можно выбрать один из них и только его и практиковать. Четыре типа созерцаний включают в себя все пять совокупностей, и подразумевается, что внимательность в данной практике должна охватить их целиком. Поэтому, для того чтобы внимательность стала полной, нужно практиковать все четыре типа созерцаний, а не единичное упражнение. Практика сатипаттхан начинается с рассмотрения тела, а затем охватывает и другие созерцания по мере их возникновения в медитации или же повседневной жизни.

----------

Байраги (11.08.2012), Маркион (27.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> удерживать ум на объекте - это тренировка. Без неё всё-равно джхан не достичь.


Тренировка должна заключаться не в удержании, а в обнаружении и устранении помех.




> Я в этом не уверен.





> Помехи само собой мешают. Но я не думаю, что стоит отбросить помехи и джхана появится автоматически. В конце концов правильное усилие имеет две составляющих. Направленое на подавление и на развитие.


Да. Но не думаю, что джхановые факторы нужно развивать каким-то искусственным образом. Они проявляются сами по мере естественного очищения и успокоения ума. Вот есть такой фрагмент, например (точную сутту не нашёл, это из статьи Дост. Гунаратаны):

Монахи! Тому, кто радуется, не нужна целеустремлённая мысль - «Пусть восторг возникнет во мне!» Это, монахи, закон природы - у того, кто радуется, появляется восторг. Монахи! Тому, чьё сердце наполнено восторгом, не нужна целеустремлённая мысль - «Пусть моё тело будет спокойным!» Это, монахи, закон природы - у того, чьё сердце наполнено восторгом, тело спокойно. Монахи! Тот, у кого тело спокойно, тому не нужна мысль - «Я чувствую счастье». Это, монахи, закон природы - тот, у кого тело спокойно, тот чувствует счастье. Монахи! Тому, кто счастлив, не нужна мысль - «Мой ум сосредоточен». Это само наступает у счастливого человека.

И как здесь сказано - сосредоточение само собой естественным образом наступает у того, кто добродетелен, чист умом и ощущает благодаря этому счастье. А очищать ум помогает не что иное как практика сатипаттхан. Конечно не стоит думать, что джхана вообще спонтанно возникает из ниоткуда. Но идея тут такова, что начав созерцать дыхание, не нужно вымучивать джхановые факторы насильственным образом - они сами сразу же в полной мере проявятся, если ум очищен от помех. Поэтому основная цель - обнаружение и устранение помех, а не нечто иное. Разумеется для того, чтобы обнаружить помехи, нужно развивать благотворные факторы. Чтобы устранять их - тоже. Вот здесь проявляется аспект развития/поддержания 6-го фактора усилий.




> Сати переводится как? Осознанность, рефлексия и т.п. но никак не как сосредоточение.


Сати - это аспект самадхи. Как и випассана - аспект самадхи. 




> Когда ум и объект сливаются. Это и есть экаггата. Это и приводит к джханам.


Вопрос спорный.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

По описанию Сатипаттхана очень похожа на Випассану

----------


## Zom

> По описанию Сатипаттхана очень похожа на Випассану


Випассана - это аспект сатипаттханы.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

1. Различение телесных процессов (рупа) -увидеть возникновение  и исчезновение телесных процессов.-Созерцание тела (кая-нупассана)
2 Различение процессов ума (нама)-увидеть возникновение  и исчезновение умственных процессов -Созерцание ума (читта-нупассана)
И.т.п ?

----------


## Zom

> Сразу напомнила дискуссия вот эту сутту


Всё верно, об этом я и говорю. Два аспекта - саматха и випассана. Первое - успокоение, невозмутимость, единение ума. Второе - анализ и рассмотрение феноменов, выявление взаимосвязей, обнаружение помех. Можно чуть больше практиковать первое, можно чуть больше второе. Но в итоге нужно будет развить оба. 

Идеальный вариант вообще без перекосов - т.е. когда в практике соблюдается баланс между успокоением и рассмотрением. Такая практика быстрее всего ведёт к конечной цели.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Байраги (11.08.2012), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Всё верно, об этом я и говорю. Два аспекта - саматха и випассана. Первое - успокоение, невозмутимость, единение ума. Второе - анализ и рассмотрение феноменов, выявление взаимосвязей, обнаружение помех. Можно чуть больше практиковать первое, можно чуть больше второе. Но в итоге нужно будет развить оба. 
> 
> Идеальный вариант вообще без перекосов - т.е. когда в практике соблюдается баланс между успокоением и рассмотрением. Такая практика быстрее всего ведёт к конечной цели.


Вообщем с помощью саматхи достижения опыта,с помощью випассаны анализ опыта?

----------


## Zom

> Вообщем с помощью саматхи достижения опыта,с помощью випассаны анализ опыта?


Не совсем так. Саматха - это успокоение, а не "опыт". Этот аспект должен устаканить "обезьяний" ум для того, чтобы ум мог нормально всё рассматривать. Тут аналогия такая есть - чтобы рассмотреть местность очень хорошо - нужно остановиться, а не бежать. Если бежишь - увидишь мало чего - только самое общее. Если остановишься - то сможешь увидеть нюансы, детали, которых никогда не увидеть во время бега. Также и с саматхой - она сбавляет темпы ума, чтобы он мог нормально всё рассмотреть.

----------

Байраги (11.08.2012), Мира Смирнова (31.07.2013), Сергей Ч (25.05.2012), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не совсем так. Саматха - это успокоение, а не "опыт". Этот аспект должен устаканить "обезьяний" ум для того, чтобы ум мог нормально всё рассматривать. Тут аналогия такая есть - чтобы рассмотреть местность очень хорошо - нужно остановиться, а не бежать. Если бежишь - увидишь мало чего - только самое общее. Если остановишься - то сможешь увидеть нюансы, детали, которых никогда не увидеть во время бега. Также и с саматхой - она сбавляет темпы ума, чтобы он мог нормально всё рассмотреть.


То есть саматха это результат таких практик как анапанасати(наблюдение за дыханием) или сатипаттханы(общая осозннаность),далее саматха даёт возможность реализовать випассану?

----------


## Zom

> То есть саматха это результат таких практик как анапанасати(наблюдение за дыханием) или сатипаттханы(общая осозннаность)


Не результат, а аспект. Можно ли сказать, например, что кухня является результатом квартиры? Нельзя, потому что кухня - это часть квартиры, а не её результат. Также и саматха является частью самадхи, аспектом самадхи. Как и випассана - часть самадхи. Анапанасати - это метод, который осуществляет развитие сатипаттхан. Т.е. анапанасати и есть сатипаттхана, если под определённым углом на это посмотреть. 




> далее саматха даёт возможность реализовать випассану?


Благодаря глубокому успокоению и сосредоточению есть возможность глубже увидеть вещи.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не результат, а аспект. Можно ли сказать, например, что кухня является результатом квартиры? Нельзя, потому что кухня - это часть квартиры, а не её результат. Также и саматха является частью самадхи, аспектом самадхи. Как и випассана - часть самадхи. Анапанасати - это метод, который осуществляет развитие сатипаттхан. Т.е. анапанасати и есть сатипаттхана, если под определённым углом на это посмотреть. 
> 
> 
> 
> Благодаря глубокому успокоению и сосредоточению есть возможность глубже увидеть вещи.


Анапанасати(один из методов) ведущих к развитию Сатипаттхан,и вдобавок развивает саматху (как один из аспектов),что ведет к лучшей практике випассаны(то есть випассану и так можно практиковать,но качество практики её будет ниже,чем если с саматхой практиковать,то есть саматха улучшает качество практики випассаны,далее випассана вместе с сатипаттханой ведут к самадхи,и чем выше качество вышеприведенных практик,тем выше качество самадхи,чем выше качество самадхи,тем ближе нирвана?

----------


## Zom

> Анапанасати(один из методов) ведущих к развитию Сатипаттхан,и вдобавок развивает саматху (как один из аспектов),что ведет к лучшей практике випассаны(то есть випассану и так можно практиковать,но качество практики её будет ниже,чем если с саматхой практиковать,то есть саматха улучшает качество практики випассаны,далее випассана вместе с сатипаттханой ведут к самадхи,и чем выше качество вышеприведенных практик,тем выше качество самадхи,чем выше качество самадхи,тем ближе нирвана?


В принципе - да, схема примерно такова.

Только фраза "випассана вместе с сатипаттханой ведут к самадхи" - не совсем корректна. Смысл-то я понял, но в таком виде эта фраза может сбить с толку. 

Правильно было бы так: "Анапанасати, являясь методом развития практики Сатипаттханы, позволяет развивать и саматху, и випассану. Чем выше развивается саматха-випассана, тем меньше в уме остаётся помех и загрязнений. Чем их меньше, тем ближе это приводит к высшей стадии самадхи - джханам. Когда помехи с помощью саматхи-випассаны устранены почти тотально и наступает джхана - тогда, по мере развития джхан и их утверждения, далее осуществляется последняя стадия випассаны, что и приводит к ниббане".

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Андрей Рэй (21.12.2016), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

А чем отличается Самадхи от Сатипаттханы?Слышал что в индуистской терминологии самадхи означает состояние законсервированности физ.тела.Или получается,что самадхи предпросветленческое состояние?

----------


## Zom

> Слышал что в индуистской терминологии самадхи означает состояние законсервированности физ.тела.


Чуть выше добавил про самадхи. У индуистов какая-то своя концепция, я бы не стал тут проводить аналогии. Буддийская самадхи иная.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Чуть выше добавил про самадхи. У индуистов какая-то своя концепция, я бы не стал тут проводить аналогии. Буддийская самадхи иная.


Кстати на сайте тхеравады прочитал,что есть некое состояние безграничного пространства» У меня постоянно такое состояние.Но там говорится,что это очень высокое состояние,а мне кажется,что навряд ли,я мог  достигнуть высокого состояния(по крайней мере в этой жизни),так как ещё не свободен от омрачений,так что может это что то другое?да и к тому же я всего лишь мирянин.

----------


## Zom

> Кстати на сайте тхеравады прочитал,что есть некое состояние безграничного пространства» У меня постоянно такое состояние.


У Вас не то состояние.

----------

Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> У Вас не то состояние.


А что это за состояние такое у меня бесформенности безграничной?

----------


## Топпер

> Тренировка должна заключаться не в удержании, а в обнаружении и устранении помех


.
Тем не менее объекты для концентрации используют.



> Да. Но не думаю, что джхановые факторы нужно развивать каким-то искусственным образом.


А я думаю, что нужно. В противном случае, при устранении пяти помех, человек мог бы по желанию входить в любую джхану. Однако первая джхана не равна второй и т.д. 



> И как здесь сказано - сосредоточение само собой естественным образом наступает у того, кто добродетелен, чист умом и ощущает благодаря этому счастье. А очищать ум помогает не что иное как практика сатипаттхан.


С этим сложно спорить. Фундамент конечно нужен.



> Сати - это аспект самадхи. Как и випассана - аспект самадхи.


В 7 факторах сати и самадхи разные факторы. В Восьмеричном Пути - также разные. Я бы не стал говорить, что сати, частный случай самадхи. Хотя, безусловно, это вещи связанные.



> Вопрос спорный.


В какой-то степени да. Хотя если брать арупаджханы, там, насколько я помню,  вторая джхана достигается путём слияния с объектом первой. Т.е. ум, сливаясь с бесконечным пространством, становится бесконечным сознанием.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Байраги (11.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Тем не менее объекты для концентрации используют.


Используют. Но моё мнение такое, что используют их таким образом неправильно. 




> А я думаю, что нужно. В противном случае, при устранении пяти помех, человек мог бы по желанию входить в любую джхану. Однако первая джхана не равна второй и т.д.


Хех. Тогда выходит нонсенс - ибо для вхождения во вторую джхану нужно ОТБРОСИТЬ два джхановых фактора, на не добавить. Для 3-ей джханы нужно отбросить ещё один фактор. Для четвёртой - отбросить ещё один. Встаёт вопрос - а зачем собстна развивать джхановые факторы, если их нужно отбрасывать? Выходит, что если факторов нет - то для тебя открыта сразу 4-ая джхана. А если все 5 есть - то добро пожаловать только в первую -)

Зато если рассматривать факторы джханы просто как побочный эффект чистого ума - то тогда всё встаёт на свои места. Чтобы добраться глубже в медитации - нужно отбросить и побочные эффекты в виде джхановых факторов.




> В 7 факторах сати и самадхи разные факторы. В Восьмеричном Пути - также разные. Я бы не стал говорить, что сати, частный случай самадхи. Хотя, безусловно, это вещи связанные.


Разные они только в аспектах, но не в сути. Если рассматривать Самадхи как некую цельную и общую категорию - то туда входит и сатипаттхана, и 4 усилия, и 4 джханы как результат успешной практики сатипаттхан. Это не я придумал - в суттах об этом сказано. 

Почему Самма Самадхи выделено в виде 8 фактора, обозначающего джханы? Я уже в других темах писал почему - потому что это означает то самое самадхи, которое является архи-важным для реализации ниббаны, т.е. джханы. Без развития джхан - никуда. Вот почему они выделены в отдельный фактор. 

Насчёт узкого определения самадхи - это означает собранный и цельный ум, а не рассеянный. Но собранный и цельный вовсе не означает, что он должен залипнуть на каком-то одном объекте. По суттам - качественно собранный в самадхи ум умеет делать качественно иную по уровню глубины сатипаттхану. 




> В какой-то степени да. Хотя если брать арупаджханы, там, насколько я помню, вторая джхана достигается путём слияния с объектом первой. Т.е. ум, сливаясь с бесконечным пространством, становится бесконечным сознанием.


Этот вопрос в целом весьма запределен и туманен - я бы не стал тут делать какие-то выводы. Кроме того, в суттах не говорится о том, что дыхание является объектом самадхи. Но говорится, что объектом самадхи являются 4 сатипаттханы. Поэтому утверждать, что в джхане ум слит с объектом и ничего другого не может - вполне может быть ошибкой, причём грубой.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Используют. Но моё мнение такое, что используют их таким образом неправильно.


Если вопрос касается мнений, тогда спорить не буду. Мнение у каждого своё может быть.



> Хех. Тогда выходит нонсенс - ибо для вхождения во вторую джхану нужно ОТБРОСИТЬ два джхановых фактора, на не добавить. Для 3-ей джханы нужно отбросить ещё один фактор. Для четвёртой - отбросить ещё один. Встаёт вопрос - а зачем собстна развивать джхановые факторы, если их нужно отбрасывать?


Чтобы войти в первую джхану.
И ведь возможно, что не отбросить, а усилить оставшиеся, за счёт чего часть ненужных факторов в более высоких джханах отпадают.



> Разные они только в аспектах, но не в сути. Если рассматривать Самадхи как некую цельную и общую категорию - то туда входит и сатипаттхана, и 4 усилия, и 4 джханы как результат успешной практики сатипаттхан. Это не я придумал - в суттах об этом сказано. 
> Почему Самма Самадхи выделено в виде 8 фактора, обозначающего джханы? Я уже в других темах писал почему - потому что это означает то самое самадхи, которое является архи-важным для реализации ниббаны, т.е. джханы. Без развития джхан - никуда. Вот почему они выделены в отдельный фактор.


я знаю, что у темя своя модель, связанная с джханами. Но не уверен, что в угоду её стоит всё обрубать в одном ключе.



> Этот вопрос в целом весьма запределен и туманен - я бы не стал тут делать какие-то выводы. Кроме того, в суттах не говорится о том, что дыхание является объектом самадхи. Но говорится, что объектом самадхи являются 4 сатипаттханы. Поэтому утверждать, что в джхане ум слит с объектом и ничего другого не может - вполне может быть ошибкой, причём грубой.


Может. Такое я допускаю. Тем более, что сам джхан не достигаю. 
Но раз традиция, как минимум полторы тысячи лет оперирует с объектами концентрации, значит делает это не просто так.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если вопрос касается мнений, тогда спорить не буду. Мнение у каждого своё может быть.


Так у каждого свои мнения так или иначе. В том числе и у учителей. Тоже сплошные имхи, не более того.




> Чтобы войти в первую джхану.
> И ведь возможно, что не отбросить, а усилить оставшиеся, за счёт чего часть ненужных факторов в более высоких джханах отпадают.


В суттах такой идеи об усилении нет - но есть идея именно об отбрасывании, когда наличествующие джхановые факторы видятся как помехи и грубые состояния. А не потому что что-то иное развилось. Например СН 36.11:

Затем, монах, я также учил пошаговому успокоению формаций. Когда достигается первая джхана, то успокаивается [внутренняя] речь. Когда достигается вторая джхана, то успокаивается направление ума и удержание ума. Когда достигается третья джхана, то успокаивается восторг. Когда достигается четвёртая джхана, то успокаивается дыхание. Когда успокаивается основа бесконечного пространства, то успокаивается восприятие форм. Когда достигается основа бесконечного сознания, то успокаивается основа бесконечного пространства. Когда достигается основа отсутствия всего, то успокаивается основа бесконечного сознания. Когда достигается основа ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, то успокаивается опора отсутствия всего. Когда достигается прекращение восприятия и чувствования, то восприятие и чувствование успокаиваются. Когда закончились загрязнения в уме монаха, жажда успокоена, отвращение успокоено, невежество успокоено. 

Здесь упомянутые джхановые факторы (витакка, вичара, пити) относятся к формациям (санкхарам), которые нужно прекратить, успокоить. Где-то ещё была сутта о том, что наблюдая джхановые факторы и видя их грубость и дуккховость, можно суметь их отбросить и только таким образом перейти к следующей джхане. 




> я знаю, что у темя своя модель, связанная с джханами. Но не уверен, что в угоду её стоит всё обрубать в одном ключе.


Ничего не надо обрубать. Просто сутты надо взять во внимание.




> Но раз традиция, как минимум полторы тысячи лет оперирует с объектами концентрации, значит делает это не просто так.


Ну и что с того. Ваджраяна 1500 лет оперирует тантрой. Тоже можно сказать, что не просто так -)

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Анапанасати, являясь методом развития практики Сатипаттханы,


То есть одним Анапасати без Сатипаттханы просветления не достичь и наоборот?Например Практикуя лишь Сатипаттхану можно достичь просветления,или практикуя лишь Анапанасати можно достичь просветления?

----------


## Zom

> То есть одним Анапасати без Сатипаттханы просветления не достичь и наоборот?


Если тупо смотреть на дыхание и больше ничего не делать - никакого просветления не наступит, да.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Мира Смирнова (31.07.2013), Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Если тупо смотреть на дыхание и больше ничего не делать - никакого просветления не наступит, да.


А если не смотреть на дыхание,а только сатипаттхану практиковать?

----------


## Zom

> А если не смотреть на дыхание,а только сатипаттхану практиковать?


Можно и так, но это значительно сложнее. Дыхание, как я уже говорил, позволяет отслеживать всевозможные состояния ума. Тогда как если такого "зеркала" не иметь - то можно легко запутаться и заплутать. Например, думать, что ты хорошо медитируешь и всё осознаёшь - а на деле - практически спишь из-за апатии.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так у каждого свои мнения так или иначе. В том числе и у учителей. Тоже сплошные имхи, не более того.


Если вопрос касается Ихов, тогда здесь начинает играть роль авторитетность тех или иных имхов. К сожалению без этого не обойтись.



> В суттах такой идеи об усилении нет - но есть идея именно об отбрасывании, когда наличествующие джхановые факторы видятся как помехи и грубые состояния. А не потому что что-то иное развилось.


Вот, может быть они и начинают видится, как грубые из-за усиления других факторов.



> Затем, монах, я также учил пошаговому успокоению формаций. Когда достигается первая джхана, то успокаивается [внутренняя] речь. Когда достигается вторая джхана, то успокаивается направление ума и удержание ума. Когда достигается третья джхана, то успокаивается восторг. Когда достигается четвёртая джхана, то успокаивается дыхание.


Вот, как раз и написано, что *когда* достигается, *тогда* успокаивается один из предыдущих факторов. А не наоборот: когда достигается успокоение ума, тогда достигается вторая джхана.



> Здесь упомянутые джхановые факторы (витакка, вичара, пити) относятся к формациям (санкхарам), которые нужно прекратить, успокоить. Где-то ещё была сутта о том, что наблюдая джхановые факторы и видя их грубость и дуккховость, можно суметь их отбросить и только таким образом перейти к следующей джхане.


Это не противоречит тому, что я написал.



> Ничего не надо обрубать. Просто сутты надо взять во внимание.


Именно.



> Ну и что с того. Ваджраяна 1500 лет оперирует тантрой. Тоже можно сказать, что не просто так -)


Ваджраяна не наша традиция. А вот внутри своей традиции такой способ: огульного отбрасывания, не всегда хорош.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А если не смотреть на дыхание,а только сатипаттхану практиковать?


http://www.paaukforestmonastery.org/...ing_rev_ed.pdf [eng] коротенько, и без затей...

----------


## Zom

> Если вопрос касается Ихов, тогда здесь начинает играть роль авторитетность тех или иных имхов. К сожалению без этого не обойтись.


Ну почему же. Вполне обойтись. К тому же сам Будда так рекомендовал поступать - не считать что-то правильным только по причине того, что так делалось по традиции.




> Вот, может быть они и начинают видится, как грубые из-за усиления других факторов.


Едва ли. Скорее как раз потому, что начинает проявляться сама их грубость. Поначалу это не осознаётся. А потом начинаешь видеть. То же самое и с Четырьмя Истинами. Поначалу то, что является страданием на самом деле - таковым вовсе не кажется. Но когда начинаешь видеть - вот тогда и отбрасываешь эти страдания. 




> Вот, как раз и написано, что когда достигается, тогда успокаивается один из предыдущих факторов. А не наоборот: когда достигается успокоение ума, тогда достигается вторая джхана.


Неточности перевода. Не бывает третьей джханы, например, с восторгом. Но именно когда восторг отброшен - только тогда и достигается эта джхана. Здесь же, к примеру, можно упомянуть промежуточное состояние между 1 и 2 джханой, когда витакка отброшена, но вичара ещё не отброшена. Но только когда удаётся оба фактора отбросить - только тогда происходит 2-ая джхана - не раньше.

В классической формуле 4 джхан - сначала отбрасывается фактор - и только после - джхана (из ДН 2 например):


И далее, великий царь, монах, подавив устремленный рассудок и углубленное рассуждение, достигает второй ступени созерцания – несущей внутреннее успокоение и собранность в сердце, лишенной устремленного рассудка, лишенной углубленного рассуждения, рожденной сосредоточенностью, дарующий радость и счастье – и пребывает в ней.




> А вот внутри своей традиции такой способ: огульного отбрасывания, не всегда хорош.


Традиция слепого следования ничуть не лучше .)

----------

Федор Ф (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну почему же. Вполне обойтись. К тому же сам Будда так рекомендовал поступать - не считать что-то правильным только по причине того, что так делалось по традиции.


Но тем не менее традицию обучения он сам и заложил.



> Едва ли. Скорее как раз потому, что начинает проявляться сама их грубость. Поначалу это не осознаётся. А потом начинаешь видеть. То же самое и с Четырьмя Истинами. Поначалу то, что является страданием на самом деле - таковым вовсе не кажется. Но когда начинаешь видеть - вот тогда и отбрасываешь эти страдания.


Верно. Но видеть то это, как страдание начинаешь после того, как прикладываешь усилия. За счёт этих усилий вырабатываешь более тонкие состояния сознания, по сравнению с которыми обычные, кажутся страданием. Почему также не может быть с джханами?



> Неточности перевода. Не бывает третьей джханы, например, с восторгом. Но именно когда восторг отброшен - только тогда и достигается эта джхана.


Это просто смотря как делить. Если на пять джхан, тогда третьей будет соответствовать. Но дело, собственно говоря, не в этом, а в очерёдности подавления и развития.



> В классической формуле 4 джхан - сначала отбрасывается фактор - и только после - джхана (из ДН 2 например):
> 
> И далее, великий царь, монах, подавив устремленный рассудок и углубленное рассуждение, достигает второй ступени созерцания – несущей внутреннее успокоение и собранность в сердце, лишенной устремленного рассудка, лишенной углубленного рассуждения, рожденной сосредоточенностью, дарующий радость и счастье – и пребывает в ней.


А дальше идёт пассаж:
 Он обливает, заливает, переполняет, пропитывает это тело радостью и счастьем, рожденным сосредоточенностью, и не остается во всем его теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано радостью и счастьем, рожденным сосредоточенностью.
Что это, как не развитие факторов второй джханы с помощью которых достигается третья джхана?



> Традиция слепого следования ничуть не лучше .)


Вот если бы ты окончил буддийский университет, получил бы системное образование во всём Каноне и методах его интерпретации, выучил бы пали, и ещё лет двацать-тридцать практиковал  бы именно в русле доктрины, как например сделал аджан Буддадаса, тогда думаю, что у тебя было бы моральное право делать столь громкие выводы насчёт отвержения традиции и называния её слепым следованием.  До тех же пор пока этого нет я бы не рекомендовал заниматься волюнтаризмом по отвержению той самой традиции, которая до всех нас и до тебя в частности донесла Канон.

----------

Тао (25.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Но тем не менее традицию обучения он сам и заложил.


Может и заложил - но всё же говорил, что не нужно слепо следовать _только лишь потому_, что это _традиционно_. Мы советам Будды следуем не по причине того, что _так делали некие люди в течение нескольких поколений_. По крайней мере я - нет.




> Верно. Но видеть то это, как страдание начинаешь после того, как прикладываешь усилия. За счёт этих усилий вырабатываешь более тонкие состояния сознания, по сравнению с которыми обычные, кажутся страданием.


Более тонкие состояния достигаются не долбёжкой более тонких состояний - а за счёт устранения более грубых. Тонкие естественным образом тогда появляются. С джханами аналогично. Тут опять же можно вспомнить сутту об изначально сияющем и чистом уме, который покрыт омрачениями. Чтобы открыть чистый и сияющий ум - нужно не сам ум как таковой развивать - а просто убрать омрачения. Сутта вот - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....049.than.html




> Это просто смотря как делить. Если на пять джхан, тогда третьей будет соответствовать. Но дело, собственно говоря, не в этом, а в очерёдности подавления и развития.


Вот именно. Нигде не говорится о том, что сначала достигается какая-то джхана, а уже потом отбрасываются те факторы, которые для неё неуместны. Говорится, как видно, обратное.




> А дальше идёт пассаж:
> Он обливает, заливает, переполняет, пропитывает это тело радостью и счастьем, рожденным сосредоточенностью, и не остается во всем его теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано радостью и счастьем, рожденным сосредоточенностью.
> Что это, как не развитие факторов второй джханы с помощью которых достигается третья джхана?


Это вполне можно понимать и в пассивном ключе. Так, что по мере пребывания в джхане и умелом её удержании и недопущении появления помех - тело само по себе естественным образом заполняется восторгом и счастьем. То есть усилия не на то идут, чтобы искусственно породить ощущение счастья - а на то, чтобы утвердить те ПРИЧИНЫ, которые это счастье и восторг вызывают. Опять же смотрим эти формулы и видим, что данные факторы восторга и счастья имеют причину. И какова эта причина? Отбрасывание 5 помех. Во второй джхане какова причина восторга? Единение и сосредоточенность ума. Вот куда направляются усилия. А джхановые факторы сами по себе уже вторичны. Они лишь отражают насколько умело ты овладел джхановым состоянием.




> Вот если бы ты окончил буддийский университет, получил бы системное образование во всём Каноне и методах его интерпретации, выучил бы пали, и ещё лет двацать-тридцать практиковал бы именно в русле доктрины, как например сделал аджан Буддадаса, тогда думаю, что у тебя было бы моральное право делать столь громкие выводы насчёт отвержения традиции и называния её слепым следованием. До тех же пор пока этого нет я бы не рекомендовал заниматься волюнтаризмом по отвержению той самой традиции, которая до всех нас и до тебя в частности донесла Канон.


Угу, классический приём - сначала стань поваром, а уж потом критикуй его стряпню. Хотя поваром быть для этого вовсе не обязательно, как и вовсе не обязательно, что повар будет всегда готовить хорошо .) Но вообще - критикую тоже не сам по себе - а как раз с подачи монахов, которые и пали вызубрили (и не только пали) и канон прошерстили вдоль и поперёк. И практикуют не один десяток лет. И на основании этого сделали некоторые весьма любопытные замечания на предмет косячности комментаторской традиции и информации в суттах. Если почитать их обоснования и быть более открытым, а не слепо цепляться за "традиционное" - то много полезного можно узнать и осознать. А делать вид, что никаких косяков нет или же шить белыми нитками - тоже позиция не блеск.

----------

Мира Смирнова (31.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Может и заложил - но всё же говорил, что не нужно слепо следовать _только лишь потому_, что это _традиционно_. Мы советам Будды следуем не по причине того, что так делали некие люди в течение нескольких поколений. По крайней мере я - нет.


Тогда почему не отвергнуть непроверяемые идеи: Ниббану, перерождения, камму? Как ни крути, а мы всё-равно в это слепо верим. Как и в просветление Будды.



> Более тонкие состояния достигаются не долбёжкой более тонких состояний - а за счёт устранения более грубых. Тонкие естественным образом тогда появляются. С джханами аналогично.


Безусловно препятствия мешают их появлению. Но сказать, что отсутствие пяти препятствий - это автоматическая джхана, мне кажется будет не совсем правильным.



> Вот именно. Нигде не говорится о том, что сначала достигается какая-то джхана, а уже потом отбрасываются те факторы, которые для неё неуместны. Говорится, как видно, обратное.


И во время этой джханы накапливаются силы для отброса следующих факторов, после чего можно продвинутся на следующий уровень.



> Это вполне можно понимать и в пассивном ключе. Так, что по мере пребывания в джхане и умелом её удержании и недопущении появления помех - тело само по себе естественным образом заполняется восторгом и счастьем. То есть усилия не на то идут, чтобы искусственно породить ощущение счастья - а на то, чтобы утвердить те ПРИЧИНЫ, которые это счастье и восторг вызывают.


Да, можно и в пассивном. Но можно и в активном.



> Опять же смотрим эти формулы и видим, что данные факторы восторга и счастья имеют причину. И какова эта причина? Отбрасывание 5 помех. Во второй джхане какова причина восторга? Единение и сосредоточенность ума. Вот куда направляются усилия. А джхановые факторы сами по себе уже вторичны. Они лишь отражают насколько умело ты овладел джхановым состоянием.


Они сами являются противоядиями против пяти препятствий. Встречал наверное такое соответствие?



> Угу, классический приём - сначала стань поваром, а уж потом критикуй его стряпню. Хотя поваром быть для этого вовсе не обязательно, как и вовсе не обязательно, что повар будет всегда готовить хорошо


И это вполне обоснованный приём. Показавший свою правильность. Вот видишь. Даже в поварском деле и то нужно образование. А тут буддизм.



> .) Но вообще - критикую тоже не сам по себе - а как раз с подачи монахов, которые и пали вызубрили (и не только пали) и канон прошерстили вдоль и поперёк. И на основании этого сделали весьма любопытные замечания не предмет косячности комментаторской традиции и информации в суттах. Если почитать их обоснования и быть более открытым, а не слепо цепляться за "традиционное" - то много полезного можно узнать и осознать.


Правильно. Но во-первых, это в основном монахи-фаранги, которые в силу своего менталитета уже были заточены на превосходство своего понимания. А во-вторых аргументов второй стороны то мы пока не слышали. Возможно какие-то моменты в их сочинениях тоже не всю Сангху устроили. Вот и надо и эту сторону смотреть.
Да и самих монахов, с чьей подачи критикуешь, было бы интересно послушать. Может быть они нечто другое подразумевали.

----------


## Zom

> Тогда почему не отвергнуть непроверяемые идеи: Ниббану, перерождения, камму? Как ни крути, а мы всё-равно в это слепо верим. Как и в просветление Будды.


Потому что это есть в суттах.




> Безусловно препятствия мешают их появлению. Но сказать, что отсутствие пяти препятствий - это автоматическая джхана, мне кажется будет не совсем правильным.


Скорее всего не автоматическая. Хотя, если вспомнить историю спонтанного вхождения принца Сиддхаттхи в 1ую джхану в детстве - то может быть видимо и такой случай. Я думаю на деле всё вот как - при отсутствии помех достаточно лишь направить ум на единение, и он тут же войдёт в джхану, ибо препятствий для такого единения не существует. Если же НЕ направлять его на единение - он будет находиться в обычном состоянии. Точно также, к примеру, как с памятью о каком-то ярком событии. Достаточно лишь направить ум на воспоминание этого - и тут же всё предстанет в ярких красках. Но если не направлять - то это воспоминание может вообще очень долго не всплывать в уме.




> И во время этой джханы накапливаются силы для отброса следующих факторов, после чего можно продвинутся на следующий уровень.


Скорее осознанность, которая начинает видеть грубость этих факторов. То есть ты в джхану вошёл, осознал что это и с чем это едят, рассмотрел всё, и тогда, рассмотрев, можешь увидеть дальнейший выход. Кстати, небезынтересно, что в некоторых суттах именно так Будда и говорит - "существует дальнейшее спасение/побег". В МН 111 например:

_"Furthermore, with the fading of rapture, Sariputta — remaining in equanimity, mindful & alert, and physically sensitive to pleasure — entered & remained in the third jhana, of which the noble ones declare, 'Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding.' Whatever qualities there are in the third jhana — equanimity-pleasure, singleness of mind, contact, feeling, perception, intention, consciousness, desire, decision, persistence, mindfulness, equanimity, & attention — he ferreted them out one after another. Known to him they arose, known to him they remained, known to him they subsided. He discerned, 'So this is how these qualities, not having been, come into play. Having been, they vanish.' He remained unattracted & unrepelled with regard to those qualities, independent, detached, released, dissociated, with an awareness rid of barriers. He understood, He discerned that 'There is a further escape,' and pursuing it there really was for him._

Сарипутта вошёл в 3-юю джхану... рассмотрел все наличествующие факторы... и он понял, он распознал: "Существует дальнейшее избегание/спасение". И только в ниродха-самаппати он увидел, что "дальше продвинуться невозможно".




> Да, можно и в пассивном. Но можно и в активном.


В активном, видимо, в том же смысле, как я и описал в случае с памятью. То есть просто направил ум - и оно тут же заполнилось. Не направил, не заполнилось. Причина же истинная лежит не в том - насколько СИЛЬНО ты направляешь на это ум - а именно в том, насколько устранены загрязнения, ибо они являются причиной возникновения этих факторов.




> Они сами являются противоядиями против пяти препятствий. Встречал наверное такое соответствие?


Это в Висуддхимагге только об этом говорится. А в суттах говорится иное.




> И это вполне обоснованный приём. Показавший свою правильность. Вот видишь. Даже в поварском деле и то нужно образование. А тут буддизм.


Не обоснованный. По-первых, вовсе не гарантия, что даже обученный повар может готовить хорошо. Во-вторых, если еда плохая, то поваром быть не надо, чтобы осознать этот простой факт.




> Но во-первых, это в основном монахи-фаранги, которые в силу своего менталитета уже были заточены на превосходство своего понимания.


Голословно. К тому же - почему бы не допустить и иного варианта - что просто лучше понимают Дхамму, чем традиционные монахи. Тем более, как известно, отзывы о знании Дхаммы традиционными монахами что-то не блеск. 




> А во-вторых аргументов второй стороны то мы пока не слышали. Возможно какие-то моменты в их сочинениях тоже не всю Сангху устроили. Вот и надо и эту сторону смотреть.


Как вариант - возможно, им и ответить на это нечего. Или же приводят такой аргумент как: "Такого не может быть, потому что этого нет в Висуддхимагге"  (как писал Дост. Дхаммика про один из таких случаев). 

Кроме того, сама вот эта идея - "всю сангху" - это миф. Нет никакой "всей сангхи", а есть куча монашеских группировок в разных странах по всему миру, учителей, неких "государственных монахов" при власти и т.д. и т.п. Общей Сангхи нет уже давным-давно. Точнее, формально, она есть, но она ничего не решает, ибо сильно разношёрстна.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что это есть в суттах.


Есть. Но мы же всё равно в этом случае верим суттам.



> Скорее всего не автоматическая. Хотя, если вспомнить историю спонтанного вхождения принца Сиддхаттхи в 1ую джхану в детстве - то может быть видимо и такой случай. Я думаю на деле всё вот как - при отсутствии помех достаточно лишь направить ум на единение, и он тут же войдёт в джхану, ибо препятствий для такого единения не существует. Если же НЕ направлять его на единение - он будет находиться в обычном состоянии. Точно также, к примеру, как с памятью о каком-то ярком событии. Достаточно лишь направить ум на воспоминание этого - и тут же всё предстанет в ярких красках. Но если не направлять - то это воспоминание может вообще очень долго не всплывать в уме.


Да, скорее всего так и есть. Но, правда думаю, что всё-таки роль должны играть и способности. Если способности к концентрации сами по себе малы (безотносительно помех). То усилий такому человеку для достижения джхан нужно больше.



> Скорее осознанность, которая начинает видеть грубость этих факторов. То есть ты в джхану вошёл, осознал что это и с чем это едят, рассмотрел всё, и тогда, рассмотрев, можешь увидеть дальнейший выход. Кстати, небезынтересно, что в некоторых суттах именно так Будда и говорит - "существует дальнейшее спасение/побег".


Может быть. Правда здесь встаёт вопрос за счёт чего этот процесс рассмотрения требует времени, и почему он не у всех идёт выше каких-либо джхан. Чего у них нехватает: осознанности или, допустим концентрации?



> Сарипутта вошёл в 3-юю джхану... рассмотрел все наличествующие факторы... и он понял, он распознал: "Существует дальнейшее избегание/спасение".


Он рассмотрел в самой джхане или всё-таки после? Мне кажется странным вариант с активной работой ума в джхане. Это само по себе уже нарушит экаггату. Слишком сложный объект получится.



> Это в Висуддхимагге только об этом говорится. А в суттах говорится иное.


Опять мы приходим к вопросу интерпретации сутт и авторитетности этой интерпритации. С одной стороны твоя позиция, возможно подркеплённая мнением нескольких монахов, с другой стороны позиция Висудхимагги, которая тоже не с Луны взялась, а была написана в качестве комментария к суттам и которую поддерживает, полагаю, большее количество монахов.



> Не обоснованный. По-первых, вовсе не гарантия, что даже обученный повар может готовить хорошо. Во-вторых, если еда плохая, то поваром быть не надо, чтобы осознать этот простой факт.


Не гарантия. Но Если человек при этом ещё и не обучен, то как в этом случае гарантия может быть большей? А еда.... еда может быть непонятной. Так неспециалист не отличит один сорт хорошего сыра от другого. А азиатам эта еда и вовсе покажется несьедобной.



> Голословно.


А ты кем-то из  признанных азиатских монахов подтверждаешь своё мнение? Я просто не в крусре.



> К тому же - почему бы не допустить и иного варианта - что просто лучше понимают Дхамму, чем традиционные монахи. Тем более, как известно, отзывы о знании Дхаммы традиционными монахами что-то не блеск.


Да, может быть лучше. А может быть и хуже. 



> Как вариант - возможно, им и ответить на это нечего. Или же приводят такой аргумент как: "Такого не может быть, потому что этого нет в Висуддхимагге"  (как писал Дост. Дхаммика про один из таких случаев).


Да, такой вариант вполне может быть. Но может быть и просто не видят смысла дискутировать. Например, когда к намприходит какой-либо эзотерик и начинает открывать всю правду о Будде, мы же не пытаемся тут же разразиться трактатами с опровержениями?
Тем более, что в Азии, насколько я понимаю, местные иной раз и похлеще штуки отказывалют. Типа общения с богами и архатами прошлого и т.д.

----------


## Zom

> Может быть. Правда здесь встаёт вопрос за счёт чего этот процесс рассмотрения требует времени, и почему он не у всех идёт выше каких-либо джхан. Чего у них нехватает: осознанности или, допустим концентрации?


Полагаю, что да, не хватает развитости неких качеств, и плюс к тому, он может слетать обратно из-за утончённых помех и проявляющихся более грубых факторов. В Гави сутте сказано, что если монах из первой джханы резко захочет перейти во вторую - то он не сможет этого сделать. То есть сначала нужно внимательно разобраться в первой, всё отметить, понять, а уже потом увидеть выход ко второй, и только тогда направиться. В МН 127, кстати, Дост. Ануруддха утверждает, что даже на уровне 2-ой джханы могут ещё быть помехи. Тот, кто с ними так и не может до конца разобраться, тот возникает в мире Абхассара-брахм, но его лучезарность не такая сильная, как у других брахм.




> Он рассмотрел в самой джхане или всё-таки после? Мне кажется странным вариант с активной работой ума в джхане. Это само по себе уже нарушит экаггату. Слишком сложный объект получится.


Если понимать экагатту не так, как это объясняется в Висуддхимагге - т.е. не как некое загипнотизированное состояние - а как собранность и настроенность ума - то тогда проблем никаких нет. В сутте речь 100% идёт о состоянии внутри джханы. Потому что только на 8-ой джхане сказано, что Сарипутте пришлось выйти из этого состояния, чтобы сделать пересмотр 8-ой джханы (потому что в ней почти нет восприятия). Но про остальные джханы такого нет. Не сказано, что ему нужно было из них выходить. А про 8-ую это особо отмечено, отдельным предложением.




> Опять мы приходим к вопросу интерпретации сутт и авторитетности этой интерпритации. С одной стороны твоя позиция, возможно подркеплённая мнением нескольких монахов, с другой стороны позиция Висудхимагги, которая тоже не с Луны взялась, а была написана в качестве комментария к суттам и которую поддерживает, полагаю, большее количество монахов.


Висуддхимагга - частное имхо. До неё была другая работа - Вимуттимагга, которая в ряде аспектов отличалась от Висуддхимагге. А до ещё была Патисамбида, которая тоже не идентична. А сколько подобных трудов монахов других древних традиций было утеряно? И все они тоже основывались на каких-то своих комментариях. Так что всё это вилами по воде на самом деле... Почему Будда и сказал, что одной из причин упадка Дхаммы будет то, что будут слушать учеников и книжные работы - а не его наставления (которых, заметим, немало, но почему-то никто их не разбирает, кроме современных западных монахов!). Все предпочитают комментарии, а потом через призму комментариев уже смотрят на сутты. А должно быть вообще-то наоборот, по совету Благословенного.




> Не гарантия. Но Если человек при этом ещё и не обучен, то как в этом случае гарантия может быть большей?


Вполне может быть. Как видим из сутт - тысячи необученных мирян влёт умудрялись постичь Дхамму и правильно её понять. Не вижу причин, почему сейчас не может быть аналогичной ситуации (разумеется в меньших масштабах уже, но в той же пропорции учёных/неучёных).




> А ты кем-то из признанных азиатских монахов подтверждаешь своё мнение?


Смотря какие мнения. Да и опять же признанный азиатский монах признанному азиатскому монаху рознь. Дост. Махавуба мегапризнанный в Тае монах. Но, простите, такие казусы откалывал, что за Сангху становится стыдно.

----------


## Топпер

> Полагаю, что да, не хватает развитости неких качеств, и плюс к тому, он может слетать обратно из-за утончённых помех и проявляющихся более грубых факторов. В Гави сутте сказано, что если монах из первой джханы резко захочет перейти во вторую - то он не сможет этого сделать. То есть сначала нужно внимательно разобраться в первой, всё отметить, понять, а уже потом увидеть выход ко второй, и только тогда направиться. В МН 127, кстати, Дост. Ануруддха утверждает, что даже на уровне 2-ой джханы могут ещё быть помехи. Тот, кто с ними так и не может до конца разобраться, тот возникает в мире Абхассара-брахм, но его лучезарность не такая сильная, как у других брахм.


Да, потому и выделяют по три мира на соответствии каждой джхане. Для перерождения тех, кто только овладел, хорошо овладел или в совершенстве овладел конкретной джханой.



> Если понимать экагатту не так, как это объясняется в Висуддхимагге - т.е. не как некое загипнотизированное состояние - а как собранность и настроенность ума - то тогда проблем никаких нет.


Так она и в Абхидхамме понимается, как четасика ответственная за однонаправленность. Т.е. тот фактор, который позволяет работать с одним объектом.



> В сутте речь 100% идёт о состоянии внутри джханы. Потому что только на 8-ой джхане сказано, что Сарипутте пришлось выйти из этого состояния, чтобы сделать пересмотр 8-ой джханы (потому что в ней почти нет восприятия). Но про остальные джханы такого нет. Не сказано, что ему нужно было из них выходить. А про 8-ую это особо отмечено, отдельным предложением.


Вот это мне и непонятно.



> Висуддхимагга - частное имхо. До неё была другая работа - Вимуттимагга, которая в ряде аспектов отличалась от Висуддхимагге. А до ещё была Патисамбида, которая тоже не идентична. А сколько подобных трудов монахов других древних традиций было утеряно? И все они тоже основывались на каких-то своих комментариях. Так что всё это вилами по воде на самом деле..


Дело в том, что современная тхеравада это базируется на Висудхимагге.



> . Почему Будда и сказал, что одной из причин упадка Дхаммы будет то, что будут слушать учеников и книжные работы - а не его наставления (которых, заметим, немало, но почему-то никто их не разбирает, кроме современных западных монахов!). Все предпочитают комментарии, а потом через призму комментариев уже смотрят на сутты. А должно быть вообще-то наоборот, по совету Благословенного.


Ну вот опять же. такими заявлениями ты того же Буддхагхосу с плинтусом равняешь. Ты думаешь, что он или другие комментаторы сутт не читали и не знали? Сангха эти произведения одобрила. Пользовалась ими столетиями. Вот как можно вот так взять, и просто отбросить всё это?



> Вполне может быть. Как видим из сутт - тысячи необученных мирян влёт умудрялись постичь Дхамму и правильно её понять. Не вижу причин, почему сейчас не может быть аналогичной ситуации (разумеется в меньших масштабах уже, но в той же пропорции учёных/неучёных).


Тогда надо допускать и вариант того, что тысячи обученных монрахов тоже вполне могли умудриться постичь Дхамму. 



> Смотря какие мнения. Да и опять же признанный азиатский монах признанному азиатскому монаху рознь. Дост. Махавуба мегапризнанный в Тае монах. Но, простите, такие казусы откалывал, что за Сангху становится стыдно.


почему я и написал, что азиатские монахи тоже порой такое откалывали, что Сангха могла и привыкнуть к новаторам подобного типа.

----------


## Zom

> Так она и в Абхидхамме понимается, как четасика ответственная за однонаправленность. Т.е. тот фактор, который позволяет работать с одним объектом.


Даже если и так - оно вовсе не означает, что джхана должна быть неким загипнотизированным состоянием.




> Дело в том, что современная тхеравада это базируется на Висудхимагге.


Не знаю, насколько правдиво это утверждение. И не знаю, насколько оно вообще правдиво было и в прежние времена. Мне кажется это субъективное представление, что, мол де, вот, есть некая Тхеравада, которая целиком или почти целиком базируется на чём-то. А реалии, даже в старые времена, могли быть совершенно иными, как то: да, есть такая комментаторская работа, но это просто работа - не больше не меньше. Не удивлюсь (если Дхамма ещё проживёт) что через 1000 лет будут про какого-нить Махаси Саядо говорить - вот, вся Тхеравада базировалась на трудах Махаси Саядо. Это будет ошибкой, но такое представление будет сформировано, допустим, тем фактом, что работы других монахов до этого времени не сохранились или были не так раскручены. А может и вообще будет так, что будут помнить в будущем только Дхаммакаю. Потому что большой пиар, мощная раскрутка и т.д. - а такое всегда дольше выживает. И будет мнение, что буддизм Тхеравады в те времена был представлен Дхаммакаей.




> Ну вот опять же. такими заявлениями ты того же Буддхагхосу с плинтусом равняешь. Ты думаешь, что он или другие комментаторы сутт не читали и не знали? Сангха эти произведения одобрила. Пользовалась ими столетиями. Вот как можно вот так взять, и просто отбросить всё это?


Четыре стандарта из ДН 16 цитировать в качестве ответа не стану, но правильный подход таков, что если в Висуддхимагге есть какие-то вещи, которые не стыкуются с суттами - то значит нужно это отбросить. Если есть какие-то вещи, которые не противоречат, но и не подтверждаются - то к ним нужно относиться с осторожностью.




> Тогда надо допускать и вариант того, что тысячи обученных монрахов тоже вполне могли умудриться постичь Дхамму.


Или же не могли. Тоже как вариант ,)
Вспоминаем древнеиндийские институты. Все они были махаянистического толка. Самые лучшие учёные монахи Сангхи были махаянистами.

----------


## Топпер

> Даже если и так - оно вовсе не означает, что джхана должна быть неким загипнотизированным состоянием.


Загибнотизированным - нет. Но и не активно-познавательным. 
В конце концов, когда дело доходит до арупаджхан, там само существование становится настолько тонким, что невозможно сказать есть оно или нет. Какое уж там может быть распознавание? Там ум, как таковой почти гаснет.



> Не знаю, насколько правдиво это утверждение. И не знаю, насколько оно вообще правдиво было и в прежние времена. Мне кажется это субъективное представление, что, мол де, вот, есть некая Тхеравада, которая целиком или почти целиком базируется на чём-то. А реалии, даже в старые времена, могли быть совершенно иными, как то: да, есть такая комментаторская работа, но это просто работа - не больше не меньше.


Здесь спорить не возьмусь. Нужно поднимать материал.



> Не удивлюсь (если Дхамма ещё проживёт) что через 1000 лет будут про какого-нить Махаси Саядо говорить - вот, вся Тхеравада базировалась на трудах Махаси Саядо. Это будет ошибкой, но такое представление будет сформировано, допустим, тем фактом, что работы других монахов до этого времени не сохранились или были не так раскручены. А может и вообще будет так, что будут помнить в будущем только Дхаммакаю. Потому что большой пиар, мощная раскрутка и т.д. - а такое всегда дольше выживает. И будет мнение, что буддизм Тхеравады в те времена был представлен Дхаммакаей.


Ситуация несколько иная. Напоминает горлышко бутылки. На Ланке был период, когда боролись промахаянская Абхаягири вихара и тхеравадинская Махавихара. И был период, когда по сути, только она держала традицию, да и то её запретил король. Подобные ситуации случились и в Индии. И естественно, что даже если тхеравада в Индии и располагала какими-либо комментариями, они были утеряны. Поэтому доктрина Махавихары для нас важнее. Аналогичная ситуация со многими другими случаями. От комментария Буддхагхосы идёт дальнейшая традиция, распространившаяся в Индокитай. Т.е. по сути вся современная тхеравада.



> Четыре стандарта из ДН 16 цитировать в качестве ответа не стану, но правильный подход таков, что если в Висуддхимагге есть какие-то вещи, которые не стыкуются с суттами - то значит нужно это отбросить. Если есть какие-то вещи, которые не противоречат, но и не подтверждаются - то к ним нужно относиться с осторожностью.


Ты допускаешь такой вариант, что они не с суттами нестыкуются, а с твоим пониманием сутт?

----------


## Zom

> Ты допускаешь такой вариант, что они не с суттами нестыкуются, а с твоим пониманием сутт?


Если бы _только с моим_ ,)

----------


## Топпер

> Если бы _только с моим_ ,)


И ещё нескольких монахов  :Smilie: 
Которые не факт, что с тобой бы согласились, кстати говоря. Т.к. у них возможно ещё более индивидуальное мнение есть.

----------


## Zom

Не просто нескольких монахов (и не монахов, кстати тоже). В первую очередь, немаловажно, что это люди, очень хорошо знающие канон. То есть мнения аргументированы, ошибки или же весьма сомнительные места указаны. Но, конечно, тот кто "обманываться рад" (c), тому все эти аргументы и не аргументы вовсе, ибо "не соответствует традиции" - а раз так, то уже априори не принимается к рассмотрению ,)

----------


## Топпер

> Не просто нескольких монахов (и не монахов, кстати тоже). В первую очередь, немаловажно, что это люди, очень хорошо знающие канон. То есть мнения аргументированы, ошибки или же весьма сомнительные места указаны.


Опять же, на их взгляд ошибки и сомнительные места.



> Но, конечно, тот кто "обманываться рад" (c), тому все эти аргументы и не аргументы вовсе, ибо "не соответствует традиции" - а раз так, то уже априори не принимается к рассмотрению ,)


Опять приходим к вопросу весовых коэффициентов авторитета  :Smilie: 
В условиях когда наличествует множество разных мнений и монахов-фарангов и азиатских, и когда на многие вопросы даются противоречивые ответы, для меня боле авторитетны старые комментарии и традиционный подход. Он, как минимум, временем проверен. А новое понимание пока нет.

----------

Тао (26.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Опять же, на их взгляд ошибки и сомнительные места.





> Опять приходим к вопросу весовых коэффициентов авторитета


Повторюсь, когда есть явные ошибки - то они есть - тут не в понимании дело, а в том, что просто есть ряд противоречий и ошибок. Что касается же сомнительных мест - то они просто обозначаются как сомнительные и тут можно дискутировать, принимать те или иные аргументы или нет. Просто некоторые более открыто подходят к этому вопросу, а некоторые закрыто, цепляясь за некие рамки, даже если ошибка очевидна. Каждый конечно сам пусть выбирает какой из подходов ему ближе и какой из подходов более полезен для личной практики. Буддизм, благо, в самой своей сути допускает подобные варианты подхода. 

А насчёт авторитета - тут тогда уж надо принимать в расчёт мнения всех ранних школ ортодоксальной ветви. Ведь они куда традиционнее и древнее махавихаровской тхеравады.

----------


## Топпер

> А насчёт авторитета - тут тогда уж надо принимать в расчёт мнения всех ранних школ ортодоксальной ветви. Ведь они куда традиционнее и древнее махавихаровской тхеравады.


Их нет на данный момент.

----------


## Zom

Но это не проблема. Тексты-то остались. Будды, например, тоже нет - но мы ведь не перестаём изучать сутты и следовать советам в них изложенным.

----------


## Топпер

> Но это не проблема. Тексты-то остались. Будды, например, тоже нет - но мы ведь не перестаём изучать сутты и следовать советам в них изложенным.


Это проблема. Традиции нет. А всё сделанное без традиции - новодел.
Мы же Прибежище не только в Будде и его Дхамме принимаем.  Но ещё и в Сангхе, как хранительнице учения. А той Сангхи, которая могла сохранять какие-то не махвихаровские тексты в принципе нет.

----------


## Zom

Что значит без традиции? Традиция была - причём гораздо ближе к живому Будде, чем махавихаровская тхеравада.

----------


## Топпер

> Что значит без традиции? Традиция была - причём гораздо ближе к живому Будде, чем махавихаровская тхеравада.


*Была*.
Сейчас нет. И даже если найти некий текст, всё-равно традиция истолкования будет идти в русле махавихары. В противном случае это, опять же, будет новодел. С тем же успехом можно найти терма Будды Кассапы, например.

----------


## Zom

В таком случае точно также можно сказать, что и махавихара - новодел. Ведь опираются на некие давно-написанные тексты некоей выборочной традиции и считают их правильными. Не вижу никаких препятствий с таким раскладом считать иные комментаторские тексты других школ неправильными. То, что одна школа дожила до нашего времени, а другая не дожила - один только лишь этот голый факт не делает тексты второй неправильными, а первой - правильными.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В таком случае точно также можно сказать, что и махавихара - новодел. Ведь опираются на некие давно-написанные тексты некоей выборочной традиции и считают их правильными. Не вижу никаких препятствий с таким раскладом считать иные комментаторские тексты других школ неправильными. То, что одна школа дожила до нашего времени, а другая не дожила - один только лишь этот голый факт не делает тексты второй неправильными, а первой - правильными.


С таким подходом, единственным мерилом правильности у тебя получается личное предпочтение: "этот комментарий мне кажется правильным, я его возьму. А вот этот - неправильным. Я его отвергну". Хотя,  дело конечно твоё, что выбирать.

----------


## Zom

Если бы у меня не было оснований считать какой-то комментарий сомнительным, а какой-то правдивым - тогда можно было бы это ставить в упрёк. Но поскольку такие основания есть - претензию считаю необоснованной. Или, другими словами, если бы я исходил только лишь из личного предпочтения по принципу "это нравится, это не нравится" - тогда да, претензия была бы уместной. Но поскольку я исхожу из совершенно иных оснований, куда более объективных - то претензия неуместна.

----------


## Топпер

> Если бы у меня не было оснований считать какой-то комментарий сомнительным, а какой-то правдивым - тогда можно было бы это ставить в упрёк. Но поскольку такие основания есть - претензию считаю необоснованной. Или, другими словами, если бы я исходил только лишь из личного предпочтения по принципу "это нравится, это не нравится" - тогда да, претензия была бы уместной. Но поскольку я исхожу из совершенно иных оснований, куда более объективных - то претензия неуместна.


Ты опять таки забываешь сделать поправку на то, что эти основания тебе лично кажутся объективными.

----------

Мансур (27.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

Так можно говорить абсолютно про всё и про всех ,)

----------


## Топпер

> Так можно говорить абсолютно про всё и про всех ,)


По сути - да. Почему я выше и писал про "весовые коэффициенты авторитета".

----------

